# Exo*Genesis



## Smelge (May 19, 2012)

I figure it's about time I got down to this. We're almost up to page 30, so that's sufficient length to start people off on.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5218843

Exo*Genesis is a story about a group of friends exploring the area near their town. An accident leads to a major discovery that will change all of their lives. What will happen is still a mystery, though the pieces are falling in to place, and the clue is in the name.

Currently it updates roughly every other sunday. Dependant on when I get time to work on it. The art is kind of shitty, but even i can admit it's improving, and is a mixture of digital art and 3d models.

Story is by Xipoid, graphical atrocities by me.

Any questions, ask here. In the next few days I'll actually try to do some stuff to promote, possibly a competition or something.


----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2012)

How far along is the story? Are we fairly deep into the story, or is this just the tip of the iceberg?


----------



## Smelge (May 19, 2012)

Tip of the iceberg. Page 30 is the start of the first chapter. This is just prologue.

Hopefully production will speed up as I improve. My main problems with drawing fast enough are the constant altering of what I draw, the colouring and getting time. The first two will improve with practice. The last will improve with an uzi.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 19, 2012)

is there anyway you could get it on a website people can subscribe to? sometime next week i wont have my computer as much so something i can sub with my phone would be cool i actually like the comic


----------



## Smelge (May 19, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> is there anyway you could get it on a website people can subscribe to? sometime next week i wont have my computer as much so something i can sub with my phone would be cool i actually like the comic



I do have a comicgenesis site. And it has a few pages. Problem is I really can't make sites, even when they are supposedly as simple as the CG system. So yeah, it hasn't been updated in over a year because it's a fucking mess.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 19, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I do have a comicgenesis site. And it has a few pages. Problem is I really can't make sites, even when they are supposedly as simple as the CG system. So yeah, it hasn't been updated in over a year because it's a fucking mess.




dang- i hate getting on FA with my phone cause its a clusterfuck of horrors


----------



## Seas (May 19, 2012)

Looks like an interesting story so far.


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> dang- i hate getting on FA with my phone cause its a clusterfuck of horrors



http://sfw.furaffinity.net/ ?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok, technically I'm bumping this thread, but I'm doing it for a good reason other than self-promotion.

The comic is heading on towards page 30, next wednesday. Start of a new chapter and where the story starts to pick up. We've now got a colourist, http://www.furaffinity.net/user/d69p who is doing some nice work, but it's at this sort of self-imposed milestone that I want to try something different. By different I mean I have no clue what, give me some fucking ideas.

I want to give back to the people who watch and read, but at the same time give the comic a bit of promotion. Some kind of competition or something. But I have no idea what.

So, here's the plan. Give me an idea for something special to do for the 30th page, I'll do the best suggestion, and the person who suggested it gets the prize as well as one lucky watcher.


----------

